# Tiger Sauce for the"2nd rub" before putting the brisket in foil.



## Millberry (Nov 15, 2020)

I saw someone use Tiger Sauce and "something else" on a brisket before wrapping in foil after bark was formed. I was trying to get up the nerve to try it.  Now I can not find it. I have only used Tiger Sauce on pork.  I thought I saved the article--but "poof"- I have lost it. Does anyone have any idea of what I am referring to? Has anyone tried it? Does it sound good or not?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 15, 2020)

There is 10 pages of posts that mention Tiger Sauce. But nothing, I can find, with Brisket and Tiger Sauce...There is Tiger Sauce and Raspberry Jam, as a glaze for Jowl Burnt Ends. And a reference to Tiger Sauce and Dr. Pepper or Cola for spritz ingredients or Foiling. Either of these ring a bell?...JJ


----------



## olaf (Nov 15, 2020)

Not something I would use by itself on a brisket I guess the way I look at it if you have a rub then bbq sauce then tiger sauce with something it starts to get a little too much.


----------



## Millberry (Nov 16, 2020)

That is what I have started to believe.  Thanks Olaf!


----------



## forktender (Nov 16, 2020)

Not Tiger sauce but similar Pickapepper sauce. I've used this stuff for years on Tri tips, Ball tips and Briskets not full strength  though. I add two bottles to about 2 cups of H2o and spray or mop the meat down with it before adding the salt and pepper or whatever rub you're using.
I grew up in a cattle town and learned this from one of the ranchers that made the best brisket and T.T. I've ever tasted it was like pulling teeth getting his secret mop from him...LOL I'm not kidding I asked him about it for close to 10 years before he told me about it he was super sick with cancer and I think he just wanted to pass it down to me. The good thing is he is still alive and well 20 years later, thank God.
Buy a bottle and see if you like the taste it has a nice peppery taste to it and it darkens up the meat really nice. I hardly ever wrap but if I did I'd probably add 2 cups of beef broth and to bottles of the secret sauce to the wrap...it's good stuff!!!







I forgot to mention that most supermarkets and the Dollar General stores around here carry it.
If you try it let me know how you like it.

Good luck.
Dan


----------



## Millberry (Nov 16, 2020)

forktender said:


> Not Tiger sauce but similar Pickapepper sauce. I've used this stuff for years on Tri tips, Ball tips and Briskets not full strength  though. I add two bottles to about 2 cups of H2o and spray or mop the meat down with it before adding the salt and pepper or whatever rub you're using.
> I grew up in a cattle town and learned this from one of the ranchers that made the best brisket and T.T. I've ever tasted it was like pulling teeth getting his secret mop from him...LOL I'm not kidding I asked him about it for close to 10 years before he told me about it he was super sick with cancer and I think he just wanted to pass it down to me. The good thing is he is still alive and well 20 years later, thank God.
> Buy a bottle and see if you like the taste it has a nice peppery taste to it and it darkens up the meat really nice. I hardly ever wrap but if I did I'd probably add 2 cups of beef broth and to bottles of the secret sauce to the wrap...it's good stuff!!!
> View attachment 471132
> ...


You are soooo  nice. Thak you. I will definitely try this.  I have tasted it before. Just use it in a spray before the rub?  no time else?  
OK--I've got to tell you my story. Same scenario nearly. I got beat up real bad a zillion years ago.  Got back home and my friend was cooking his hamburgers on the grill. Noboby had hamburgers like this. I mean GOOOD. He never would tell me how he did it.  I guess he felt sorry for me--broken face bones- teeth gone...etc. I guess he had mercy and told me. I never would try his recipe because he added 1/2 can Ken'l Ration dog food (It was a gov't inspected dog food that a few poor folks even ate back then) to his hamburger meat!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 16, 2020)

LOL...I would have loved to know how your friend arrived at adding Dog Food to his burger mix! He needed to Stretch the meat one night? Made a test Patty and thought, " somethings missing..." while Staring at the partial can of Ken'l Ration on the counter? Was there anything else added? That story is too funny. Too bad you never asked, WHY!?!?...JJ


----------



## Millberry (Nov 16, 2020)

He was a character--and a heavy drinker. Listen--you just make up that Pickapepper & water and spray or rub on before the rub? That's the only time you use it?  You must have a lot left over.  Charlie

P.S.--You don't understand chef jimmy--I want to follow in your footsteps. I want to know it all. I wish to be rich and good-looking like you.....so tell me your rub also......LOL   j/k
( of course knowing you cattle folks---Salt & Pepper rub)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 16, 2020)

My Bro, Dan aka 

 forktender
 , is the Pickapepper Sauce man so I'll let him answer you there.
As far as sharing what this Good Looking, though unfortunately not Rich, Chef has to offer, You are welcome to all the knowledge I have accumulated over the past 50 years. The Recipes Below should get you started. Check out ALL my Recipes in the link provided...JJ 

My Go To Beef Rub and Smokey Au Jus recipes...

*Bubba Beef Rub*

Good on anything Beef. Burgers and Steaks too!

2T Turbinado Sugar
2T Kosher Salt
2T Black Peppercorns
1T Coriander Seed
1T Dill Seed
1T Dry Minced Onion
1T Dry Minced Garlic
1T Dry Lemon Peel (optional)
1tsp Allspice Berries
1tsp Dry Thyme Leaves
3 Bay Leaves, crumbled

1T Red Pepper Flakes or Other Hot Chile of choice. (Optional)

All Spices are Whole and are toasted in a dry pan over Medium heat until fragrant, 1-2 minutes. The Garlic and Onion do not need to be toasted.

Let the Spices cool then Grind in a cheapo Coffee Grinder until slightly less than Coarse. Mix with the Salt and Sugar. Store in an air tight container. Makes about a Half cup...JJ

Many folks enjoy dipping their Beef in Au Jus for flavor and moisture. This recipe is made in the Smoker while a Beef Roast or Brisket is being cooked.

*Smokey Au Jus*
1- Lg Onion,
4-5 Carrots,
3-4 Ribs Celery
3-4 Peeled Cloves of Garlic

Toss them in a pan under the Beef, and let the whole deal Smoke for one hour,

THEN add 4-6 Cups Beef Broth,

2 Tbs Tomato Paste,
1/2tsp Dry Thyme (4-5 sprigs Fresh)
1-2 ea Bayleaf

Finish the Smoking process to the IT you want.

While the Roast is resting, dump the pan juices veggies and all into a 2-3Qt Sauce pot and add 1Cup Red Wine, something you like to drink, and bring the Jus to a boil, lower the heat and simmer 20-30 minutes. Strain out the veggies and let the Jus rest a minute or so for the Fat to rise. Skim off the bulk of the fat then using strips of paper towel laid on top of the Jus, drag quickly across to take off the last little bit of fat.

The purpose of Smoking the Vegetable for 1 hour before adding the Broth and Herbs is...The Smoked vegetables Roast in the Dry heat concentrating their Flavors and Sweetness giving the finished Jus a Richer, Deeper, Full Flavor.

Serve the sliced Beef Au Jus or thicken the Jus to make Gravy.

NOTE: If you are using this recipe with Brisket or a long smoke, additional Water will have to be added periodically to maintain the proper volume. Do not add more Broth as repeated addition and reduction will make the Au Jus too salty..






__





						Chef JimmyJ Recipes...
					

Here you go my friend...All my recipes...JJ  Char Siu... Chinese Roast Pork  1/2C Soy Sauce , low sodium(Kikkoman Green cap)  1/2C Brown Sugar  1/2C Shaoxing Wine* or Mirin  1/2C Hoisin sauce, Koon Chun* is best.  1/4tsp 5 Spice Powder or more to taste  1T Grated fresh Ginger  1tsp Minced fresh...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 16, 2020)

First off 

 forktender
 Dan.....I love pickappeppa sauce but always forget about it so thanks for the reminder.

Second 

 Millberry
 sorry you got beat up but that dogfood story is hilarious


----------



## Millberry (Nov 16, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> My Bro, Dan aka
> 
> forktender
> , is the Pickapepper Sauce man so I'll let him answer you there.
> ...


Well--I can never thank you enough. I really appreciate this... (my mouth is watering as I read this).....Charlie


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 16, 2020)

Millberry said:


> I saw someone use Tiger Sauce and "something else" on a brisket before wrapping in foil after bark was formed. I was trying to get up the nerve to try it.  Now I can not find it. I have only used Tiger Sauce on pork.  I thought I saved the article--but "poof"- I have lost it. Does anyone have any idea of what I am referring to? Has anyone tried it? Does it sound good or not?


I love the stuff. I posted using it on beef ribs but no wraps. I use it as a flavor profile on pork ribs often


----------



## Millberry (Nov 17, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> I love the stuff. I posted using it on beef ribs but no wraps. I use it as a flavor profile on pork ribs often


I love it too much.. Geez


----------



## forktender (Nov 17, 2020)

Millberry said:


> He was a character--and a heavy drinker. Listen--you just make up that Pickapepper & water and spray or rub on before the rub? That's the only time you use it?  You must have a lot left over.  Charlie
> 
> P.S.--You don't understand chef jimmy--I want to follow in your footsteps. I want to know it all. I wish to be rich and good-looking like you.....so tell me your rub also......LOL   j/k
> ( of course knowing you cattle folks---Salt & Pepper rub)


I actually will spray briskets every hour or so  with it and when it hits an I.T. of about 160- 170 I'll throw on some more coarse salt and pepper and let it ride until it's done anywhere between 195-210* depending on the tenderness you're looking for.

Good luck. 
Dan.


P.S. please don't add any dog food to the recipe. LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Millberry (Nov 17, 2020)

LMBO.   Thank you so much for helping me.. I am trying this one next. Thanks an awful lot    (bow-wow)


----------



## Millberry (Dec 21, 2022)

chef jimmyj said:


> There is 10 pages of posts that mention Tiger Sauce. But nothing, I can find, with Brisket and Tiger Sauce...There is Tiger Sauce and Raspberry Jam, as a glaze for Jowl Burnt Ends. And a reference to Tiger Sauce and Dr. Pepper or Cola for spritz ingredients or Foiling. Either of these ring a bell?...JJ


LOOOOONG time...no talk. Hope you are doing fine. I have a quick question....recipe for Rid Roast using Tiger Sauce?   Will it be hot?     Thanks Jimmy


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 21, 2022)

Millberry said:


> LOOOOONG time...no talk. Hope you are doing fine. I have a quick question....recipe for Rid Roast using Tiger Sauce?   Will it be hot?     Thanks Jimmy


Chef jimmy passed away last year


----------



## Millberry (Dec 21, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Chef jimmy passed away last year


Oh My God!               Thank you       OMG


----------



## Steve H (Dec 22, 2022)

Millberry said:


> Oh My God!               Thank you       OMG


You didn't know. And welcome back.


----------



## Millberry (Dec 22, 2022)

Steve H said:


> You didn't know. And welcome back.


Steve, I appreciate that. Sorry to hear it. The reason I have disappeared is embarrassing. I don't know if it is old age or Covid or what-BUT I can NOT tell if something is smoked or cooked in the oven anymore. I can't TASTE that smoke. Wife can't either..SO I have 2 smokers rusting away. So sad.....about my taste buds and about Jimmy. Merry Christmas to you my friend.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 22, 2022)

Millberry said:


> Steve, I appreciate that. Sorry to hear it. The reason I have disappeared is embarrassing. I don't know if it is old age or Covid or what-BUT I can NOT tell if something is smoked or cooked in the oven anymore. I can't TASTE that smoke. Wife can't either..SO I have 2 smokers rusting away. So sad.....about my taste buds and about Jimmy. Merry Christmas to you my friend.


Sorry to hear that. And a Merry Christmas to you as well my friend.


----------



## Retired Spook (Dec 22, 2022)

The only Tiger Sauce I ever heard of is a mayonnaise and horseradish sauce that folks from Baltimore MD put on their Baltimore pit beef sandwiches - that are very good!


----------



## 1MoreFord (Dec 22, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> The only Tiger Sauce I ever heard of is a mayonnaise and horseradish sauce that folks from Baltimore MD put on their Baltimore pit beef sandwiches - that are very good!


Here's what is being discussed.  Good stuff.








						Home
					

You can’t tame Tiger Sauce. Unleash the sweet heat of TryMe® Original Tiger Sauce and Tiger Hot & Spicy Habanero Lime Sauce, delicious with meat, seafood, chicken, BBQ, sandwiches and in dips and soups. Buy online now or find a store.




					tigersauce.com


----------



## Retired Spook (Dec 23, 2022)

1MoreFord said:


> Here's what is being discussed.  Good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd never seen that - I will have to get some and try it out!


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 23, 2022)

Don't see Tiger or PickaPeppa sauces much in the condiment racks as years ago.



Millberry said:


> Steve, I appreciate that. Sorry to hear it. The reason I have disappeared is embarrassing. I don't know if it is old age or Covid or what-BUT I can NOT tell if something is smoked or cooked in the oven anymore. I can't TASTE that smoke. Wife can't either..SO I have 2 smokers rusting away. So sad.....about my taste buds and about Jimmy. Merry Christmas to you my friend.


Welcome back.
Not embarassing.
My tastes have changed over the years which some say happens in 7 year cycles.
A bout with Covid a year ago really changed things.  Still salt sensitive and finally getting my taste back for sweets.  My wife actually enjoys smoked foods more, except for chicken.


----------

